# Some Bee and Flower Macro photography



## cgipson1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have only been shooting macro for a couple of months.. have lots to learn about it. C&C welcome!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 21, 2011)

I like #1, mostly for composition. Good work sir.


----------



## jrice12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lighting is always a challenge when working outdoors.  It's not like you could hold a diffuser while trying to get these fast moving beasts! I like the composition of the first one too, the second is so busy I had a hard time finding the bee!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree that the first one is better.  The second is too busy and the bee gets lost in the flower.  WEll done on the first shot though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you... I had fun shooting these! I actually use a Kirk Macro Flash Bracket.. But I think I was only using the OEM (SB-900) snap on diffuser that day.. not the small softbox I normally use. So the lighting is a little more intense than I normally try for.

my original ideas with there were :  

On the first one.. the flower complemented Bee. The second one is really a shot of the flower (technically not even really Macro).. with the bee complementing it. I love the unopened flower pods in the 2nd shot.... such an unusual flower.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 21, 2011)

I have to agree with you Gipson on the oddity of the bulbs of that flower.


----------



## edddial (Aug 22, 2011)

Great shots!


----------

